# Making a time tracking application in excel



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Making a time tracking application in excel

In my previous post, I gave you guys a workbook that I started on. In the intro video, I asked for any suggestions and/ or feedback. One suggestion was to make it look and act like an actual application. So I am starting a completely new program. You can download the workbook "here.":https://dl.orangedox.com/9D20j7pEbYFWfyzO8k Please let me know what you think.!


----------

